
iOS bug triggered by censorship - lx
https://objective-see.com/blog/blog_0x34.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17501970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17501970)

If you're going to rewrite a misleading or linkbait headline, please make it
accurate and neutral, not more sensational.

~~~
antsar
Not to defend the rewriting, but it's worth noting that this article is a
technical deep-dive, written by whoever discovered and reported this bug.
Might be appropriate to replace the Ars URL with this one.

~~~
dang
Normally we do that, if we catch it before the thread has finished its main
cycle. But in this case we didn't see it sooner. I'll add a note at the top of
the other thread to point people to the blog post.

~~~
antsar
Seems fair. Thanks for all your hard work!

